# rheostat light for CBE scope?



## hoofhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

I just purchased a CBE large (1-5/8") scope, corresponding falcon lenses, with 0.010 and 0.019 up pins. The pins certainly aren't all that bright and was wondering if others who have purchased a CBE scope have found a rheostat pin light setup that works with that particular scope. Doesn't seem that CBE makes/sells one.

Many lights out there promise compatability with a "most scopes" but wanted to know of a true successful combination.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have an LP Achery light on my CBE Quad Lite 3D. It's pricey, BUT it is worth it! I put off buying it for a year. Glad I finally bought one.


----------



## hoofhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

ah, ok....I was thinking the light needed to go on the scope - I have a CBE elite target - think that'd work for me as well?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hoofhunter said:


> ah, ok....I was thinking the light needed to go on the scope - I have a CBE elite target - think that'd work for me as well?


LP light very popular in 3d circuit. If you had a solid housing you can tap and put the copper johns light on it as well.
DB


----------



## hoofhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

any idea why the LP light is at LEAST 2X higher price than anything else out there?


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Because it's archery related. Just like an archery scale cost 50 bucks but a hanging scale cost 10. I'm looking at this thread right now because it said rheostat and i'm fixing to try to do a diy rheostat light similar to the lp. It's hard to stomach paying that much to see your pin. I drilled and tapped a hole in my scope housing for one of the hutning sight lights and screwed it is but it gives a bad purple glare on my lens and theres really no way to change the angle of it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hoofhunter said:


> any idea why the LP light is at LEAST 2X higher price than anything else out there?


It can do alot of things. Nothing else out like it. You can dim or go bright. Set to go off automatically. Darn popular product.
DB

My coach purchased one and has never used anything else and he got 33 silver national bowls. It was one product he said was worth ever penny.


----------



## hoofhunter (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks all for the responses. My last question was more intended to ask why it is 2X more than other ARCHERY lights. Are there no other rheostat lights that are as good. I see several others on the market at much lower cost


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

its not just a rheostat light. it has a digital system that controls the brightness, length of time it stays on,it will shut itself off, and there is no other light kit out there that will make a fiber shine brighter because it shines directly into the end of the fiber ( not on the side like most) and has a boot system that directs all the light to just the fiber so it can go extremely bright


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

I used a Photon Freedom micro light...


----------

